# AAS degree or certificate



## clongo85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello,

I am an EMT-B student considering continuing on to paramedic school when I finish basic. I have been through college and actually have a masters degree in Geography. Long term, I want to work in emergency management from a planning perspective. I decided to get my EMT-B as a way to get my foot in the door and start learning the way the system works. I also love research and think I'd like to help fill the gap regarding academic research and EMS.

What I am wondering is if I do decide to pursue EMT-P, should get an Associates degree in Paramedicine or go for the certificate program. Since I already have a masters degree I don't feel the need to "round out" any further education I receive. However, I don't want to end up feeling under prepared either. 

Any thoughts or advice is appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## systemet (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd do the associate's degree.  It's 2 years, right?  Do you really want to be a paramedic with less than 2 years of job-specific education?


----------



## izibo (Sep 13, 2011)

clongo85 said:


> Since I already have a masters degree I don't feel the need to "round out" any further education I receive.



I think that nails it on the head. You have a masters degree, and the additional coursework beyond the paramedic certification is, at most institutions, not really directed towards making you that much of a better paramedic. I think this is especially true if you have taken general level biology, chemistry, anatomy and physiology before.

If you can get a 'free' associates degree, take it, but I would be hard pressed to recommend taking 3 or 4 extra non-applicable general education courses just to get an associates degree when I already have a graduate level degree.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

Go for the AAS, not just the certificate. The AAS will make you a more well rounded provider in ways that your Master's won't. Chances are it will include more thorough A&P classes, medical terminology, and so on.


----------



## mcdonl (Sep 14, 2011)

I say go for the certificate.

I teach at a college that has an EMS program (AAS) and at least half of the course is electives and general academics.


----------



## systemet (Sep 14, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> I say go for the certificate.
> 
> I teach at a college that has an EMS program (AAS) and at least half of the course is electives and general academics.



I took a two year medic program at a technical college.  Looking back, the A&P course wasn't really worth doing, as I had a full-year university course prior.  I could have opted out, but thought that I should take it anyway, just to refresh.  

There was an English course, that might not have been worth taking if I had a stronger Arts background, although I found it useful.  And a research / statistics course, that I probably could have skipped after taking stats and epidemology at university level.

It was a very small percentage of the instructional hours.  Even coming from an academic background, I couldn't imagine cramming the remaining material into a year and being happy with it.  But I guess it depends on the program.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 14, 2011)

As an an educated person, you should already understand the differences in training and education. True, there is little recognition between the two, yet consider this.. As a professional, and there is no difference between the two applicants, which would you rather hire? ... Alike, even though you may have a graduate degree.. ( although, it does not pertain to EMS) you should be recognized due to your education level.. 

The methodology, expectations and even many times the "drive" of the student is seen at more academic programs... and one might even ask.. "Why not, get the degree?"

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Rid youre back! <3


----------



## systemet (Sep 14, 2011)

I should add to this that there are some additional factors you should consider:

- How long are your practicum rotations with each program?  I had 1000 hrs on the ambulance, and 400 in the hospital.  If you go to a shorter program, will you get fewer practicum hours?  Because this is really important.  Practicum is (at its best) a time to learn how to adapt the material covered in the didactic period to real world situations.  A grad degree is not going to help you short-cut this process.

- Which practicum sites does each program have access to?  Are you going to be travelling long distances and going to very slow services?  Will you be waiting several months after your program finishes to get a practicum spot?  Will this delay you writing licensing exams?  Could the shorter program end up taking longer?  Do the available practicum sites match your career goals?  If you have a burning desire to do flight are you able to go to an EMS system that has a strong rotary or fixed wing component?  Do you get dedicated stand-alone flight time?

- Which hospitals do you rotate through?  Are you going to a busy obstetrical service for your L&D time?  Do they do high risk?  Are the staff typically supportive of medic students?  Which ICUs will you rotate through, and for how long?  What sort of acuity do the ICUs have?  Do you get a neonatal or peds rotation?  Will you be in a CCU?  What's the OR time like?  How many intubations can you expect to do?  Is the OR you're potentially rotating through going to do a lot of ETT, or are you going to be placing LMAs all day? (This is also valuable). What sort of travelling are you going to have to do?  Are you going to a rural ER where you may not see some specialty services? Or an academic teaching hospital where you may be last in line behind residents, interns, and other students? 

- What are the instructors like?  You may be self-directed and capable of accessing the literature and taking charge of your own education --- but it's much easier when you have good instruction to start with?

- Does the school have a good record on registry examinations?  Do they have a hiring relationship with particularly services?  It may make a big difference if your local job market is competitive, if you've attended the school they tend to hire from.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## clongo85 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! I spoke with the program coordinator from the local community college and he said I likely wouldn't have to take any additional gen ed courses since I could transfer credit from my previous degree. I agree that the AAS is probably the better route, especially since I haven't had a formal A&P class yet. I guess I'm just anxious to be done with school after already having been in college for six years. But I realize that studying to become a paramedic is not something that should be rushed through.

Its been so frustrating searching for jobs in this economy. It doesn't seem like having a masters degree is even helping me at this point. I know EMS doesn't pay a lot of money but its never been my dream to get rich. I just hope to get the chance to learn new skills that can make a difference and hep those who can't fully help themselves. Hopefully one day having gotten a master degree will pay off!


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 14, 2011)

I recommend using the credit transfer to get an AAS. I did the transfer from a cert program + my prior degrees (still had to take A&P). Many of those also transfer towards the BSN I'm completing, even if it's just to allow you to CLEP out.

While it won't affect initial employment (the degree vs. the cert), it will help you towards your long term goal. As your degrees (the master's and having an AAS in EMS or Paramedicine) will most likely aid you in your progression upwards in management (past the field level) and towards a career in research.


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 14, 2011)

Based on what you say your goal is I'd say get the cert. With your previous education I'd look at what additional classes you'd have to take for a BS in Emergency Management


----------



## WickedGood (Sep 14, 2011)

Go for the degree.  I have a bachelors in Conservation Biology already and the only thing I have to take is a psych class and then just the core paramedic stuff.  It takes the same amount of time if I go for degree or cert (18 months) so it's a no-brainer.


----------



## clongo85 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! All the input is much appreciated!


----------



## firetender (Sep 15, 2011)

*What kind of a medic do you want to be?*

Prepare accordingly using what is available that will give you the base you need, regardless of whether or not there's a degree associated with it. Depending on your location there may be much finer routes available.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 15, 2011)

bigdogems said:


> Based on what you say your goal is I'd say get the cert. With your previous education I'd look at what additional classes you'd have to take for a BS in Emergency Management



I agree with this, depending on the requirements of each program. Can you get good training as a medic with just the cert? (this really depends on your specific program) What works best for your long-term goals?


----------



## clongo85 (Sep 15, 2011)

The EMT-B program I'm currently in is the same one that runs the cert program for paramedic. So far I am pleased with the course but I plan on talking to some local EMTs and Paramedics to get their opinions of the program. I know the community college program is well known in the area among EMS. I think I need to talk to people in the field who are familiar with and have possibly have even gone through either program. Definitely need to compare some pros and cons when I get more info. At the moment I am leaning towards doing the degree but I don't need to decide for sure for a while yet.


----------

